# How to move back from LR CC to LR Classic



## rmargolis (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello:
I moved my catalog from LR Classic to LR CC a few months ago and have found that LR Classic better suits my needs. I have my photos on a local hard drive and in a 3rd party cloud site. The LR CC photos I imported to CC are in the Adobe cloud. I have imported images to LR CC and made a few edits and added keywords. There is a Lightroom downloader function to download images from the cloud to a computer. Is that what I should use?  If an image is in both LR CC and LR Classic which some seem to be, will they also me to choose "don't add duplicates" like I can do when importing photos?  Will my keywords be moved along with the photo?  I have a concern with ending up with a mess.  If necessary I can reimport the same photos into LR Classic. Is that a safer way to leave LR CC and return to Classic?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2018)

Do you still have the catalog you migrated? If so, you should just be able to enable Sync in LR Classic and it'll pull down changes since you migrated, and any new photos added to CC. Keyword changes is the main thing that won't transfer. If you've been using Classic alongside CC since migration, you might have a little bit of cleanup of duplicates to do, but it's pretty smart about recognizing identical files.


----------

